# Need advice



## DAVID E (Mar 23, 2006)

Can anyone suggest some books on learning how to make candles? I need information on everything beginning with how to process my wax cappings. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Fernhill (Dec 30, 2004)

You might try to find a book called The How to do it Book of Beekeeping by Richard Taylor. He has some excellent info about wax processing.

I process mine by letting the bees rob out the cappings spread out on a bedsheet. Then it goes into the solar melter which results in bricks of wax with a small amount of contamination. Then I melt it in a stock pot filled 1/3 with boiling water. When the wax is fully melted I ladle the liquid wax off the top and pour it into waxed milk cartons (cut in half) and let it harden. The key when ladling it out is not to put the ladle down too far into the liquid wax where the contaminants are. Your finished product is white/yellow blocks of pure wax.

Hope this helps you.
Mike


----------

